# Question for you seasoned lopers/cutting trainers!!



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

If you were hired as a loper, chances are you will be doing nothing more than loping horses. You will not be training them and will likely be instructed to do nothing more than sit on and lope the horse. It's a foot in the door, but it is not a training position. At least this is what I've heard from others who have had loping jobs. That's it all they do. If you try to train on them, you will not last long. So, best thing, go lope the horses and then hang out when the trainer rides them on cows. Watch, ask questions & listen. And have fun!!! Good luck!


----------

